# My discus setup :)



## Sean117Ply (Oct 18, 2006)

This is my discus setup has been running for alittle over a year

























(sorry for the blur)

I use a rena canister










And this is the best shot I could get of the discus (they really hate the camera)










The ph is at 6.4, 28 celcius, and is always kept under 5ppm nitrates. It contains four discus and seven cardinals

And here is the tank when I first put discus in. Two of them were unfortunatle bullied to death. The one that struggled to swim grew his fins back and is going strong now.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Discus could very well be my favorite species - period.

What size tank?


----------



## Sean117Ply (Oct 18, 2006)

CDMOK said:


> Discus could very well be my favorite species - period.
> 
> What size tank?


55g (200L) Yeah I have to say I was worried about getting discus, people on forums, articles, books all said discus were hard fish and NOT for beginers. I have to say they are the EASIEST fish I have ever kept, aslong as you keep the water clean and 28 celcius they are easy! best fish ever!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Sean117Ply said:


> 55g (200L) Yeah I have to say I was worried about getting discus, people on forums, articles, books all said discus were hard fish and NOT for beginers. I have to say they are the EASIEST fish I have ever kept, aslong as you keep the water clean and 28 celcius they are easy! best fish ever!


Sorry, but I would have to disagree with you. Don't know what other fish you have kept in the past, but discus are by far one of the most demanding species to take care of. Healthy discus do great and easy to take care of, however, easy doesn't mean less work. Also, if your discus are over a year old, they are severely stunted meaning you didn't do a great job growing them out. One yeard old discus should be pushing almost 5" from head to tail if not bigger.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Very nice tank OP!!
*** been thinking of doing a Discus tank in the future. Can they be kept with Rainbowfish, German Rams, and a school of neons? I know they like low PH but could I get away with 7.0? and lastly I know they eat bloodworms but can they be fed dried ones? Bloodworms are messy and end up everywhere.


----------



## Sean117Ply (Oct 18, 2006)

dntx5b9 said:


> Sean117Ply said:
> 
> 
> > 55g (200L) Yeah I have to say I was worried about getting discus, people on forums, articles, books all said discus were hard fish and NOT for beginers. I have to say they are the EASIEST fish I have ever kept, aslong as you keep the water clean and 28 celcius they are easy! best fish ever!
> ...


Those photo's are very old, the discus are much bigger now. 
"Healthy discus do great and easy to take care of" thats why, they are easy. I don't find them demanding as long as you take care of them properly, they are not like some saltwater angelfish species that are near impossible. They just need clean warm water.


----------



## Sean117Ply (Oct 18, 2006)

F8LBITEva said:


> Very nice tank OP!!
> I've been thinking of doing a Discus tank in the future. Can they be kept with Rainbowfish, German Rams, and a school of neons? I know they like low PH but could I get away with 7.0? and lastly I know they eat bloodworms but can they be fed dried ones? Bloodworms are messy and end up everywhere.


They go perfect with ram's maybe not the rainbows because of their movements the discus might feel intimidated and wont come out to eat. I would not keep neons with them because the water is too warm but cardinals are also perfect with discus, they don't mind the warm water. The breeder I got mine from has water of 7 so I don't see a problem.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Sean117Ply said:


> Those photo's are very old, the discus are much bigger now.
> "Healthy discus do great and easy to take care of" thats why, they are easy. I don't find them demanding as long as you take care of them properly, they are not like some saltwater angelfish species that are near impossible. They just need clean warm water.


I'm glad your discus are not stunted.  I agree some SW fish are very difficult to care for requiring perfect water condition. I didn't want someone new to discuss thinking that discus are easy and doesn't require much effort. Good luck with your fish. I have 15 in my 265G tank and I put a lot of effort in keeping them healthy.


----------



## Sean117Ply (Oct 18, 2006)

dntx5b9 said:


> I have 15 in my 265G tank and I put a lot of effort in keeping them healthy.


Wow! that must look beautiful, it must take a lot of effort but I bet it's worth it. Do you have a favorite? mine would have to be the blue diamond's mainly because of their health and colour 

-Sean :fish:


----------

